# Ai CS3 :: Mengentext auf Kurve - Schriftlinie mit Radius?



## TechFactor (29. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wir müssen in Ai CS3 kurze Absätze mit ca. 5 Zeilen sowie 2-spaltige Tabellen auf Schriftlinien mit leichten Radien setzen.

Text und Zeilenumbrüche müssen leicht editierbar, Schriftgröße und Zeilenabstände variabel bleiben.

Zudem sollen die Textblöcke um wenige Grad rotiert werden können.

Gibt es eine bessere Lösung, als Zeile für Zeile auf verknüpfte Pfade zu setzen und bei Änderung der Schriftgröße die Pfade für einen anderen Zeilenabstand zu verschieben?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Peter Wagner


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. September 2007)

Hi,
Nein die gibt es so gesehen nicht. Das einzinste was du machen kannst ist den Textblock mittels "Hülle erstellen" zu verzerren. Ist aber nicht seht sinnvoll bei einer Schrift da diese mit verzerrt wird.

Viele Grüße


----------

